# teclado inalambrico no envia señal



## smartrex (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola a todos tengo un problema con mi teclado inalámbrico,la cosa es que es un pack de raton y teclado inalámbricos es el Internet 1500 laser cordless desktop de logitech,viene un aparatito con el receptor,que ademas es la base para cargar el ratón,bien la cuastion es que si le doy al botón de conexion y luego al del ratón conecta sin problema,pero en el caso del teclado le doy al receptor luego al teclado y aveces si los pongo juntos lo detecta y llega hasta funcionar,pegado al receptor,pero últimamente ni eso,pareciese como si se le hubiesen acabado las pilas poco a poco,pero se las he cambiado claro,otras veces al cambiarlo de puerto lo detecta windows y siempre pegado al receptor lo coje,pero poco a poco va perdiendo fuerza y no me deja escribir.
Me imagino que sera el emisor del teclado,¿pensais que pueda ser otra cosa?,y más importante ¿como lo arreglo?.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2010)

Mirá, lo que a vos te parece deberías respaldar con algún número que hayas medido con el tester.
Decime de que química son las pilas, que temperatura hace en tu habitación y te digo si son las pilas.
Con este frío las únicas pilas que aguantan son:
Energizer Ultimate Lithium
Sanyo Eneloop
Sony Cycle Energy Blue
RayOvac Hybrid


----------



## smartrex (Jun 24, 2010)

Perdona amigo Nilfred por tardar tanto en reponder pero andaba muy liado,la cosa es que no es un problema de la temperatura,porque yo vivo en España ya aquí es verano,tenemos unos 30 y algo grados.


----------

